# Conditioners For Newbss



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i believe thers more but this is necessary to start the cycle


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> i believe thers more but this is necessary to start the cycle


 Maybe helpful but not mandatory. Prime can dechlorinate the water almost instantly though after a couple days the chlorine will have evaporated anyways (assuming it is chlorine in the water not chlorine compounds). Im not overly sure what the stability does but it should work if you follow its recomendations. You will probably need to add some ammonia source still to feed the bacteria.

If you have them you can use them but they are not required. To start the cycle I would just drop a piece or two of shrimp in the tank for an ammonia source. IMO people need to learn why they do things as opposed to just asking "what do I do?"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i believe thers more but this is necessary to start the cycle


Maybe helpful but not mandatory. Prime can dechlorinate the water almost instantly though after a couple days the chlorine will have evaporated anyways (assuming it is chlorine in the water not chlorine compounds). Im not overly sure what the stability does but it should work if you follow its recomendations. You will probably need to add some ammonia source still to feed the bacteria.

If you have them you can use them but they are not required. To start the cycle I would just drop a piece or two of shrimp in the tank for an ammonia source. IMO people need to learn why they do things as opposed to just asking "what do I do?"
[/quote]

True well im just saying you know it would be good if they had some


----------

